# leds cambiantes de color y arcoiris



## ivanel93 (Ago 15, 2010)

hola hola a todos pues quiero un poco de ayuda ehh querido hacer una lampara con leds de colores que cambien de color asi por ejemplo rojo,azul,amarillo , naranja, verde, etc. ( varias combinaciones) de manera que se atennuen lentamente  como en el video de link





pues se que se necesita algo como un circuito oscilador o yo aqui en mexico en la escuela realize uno llamado multibibrador pero no tengo la mas minima idea de como relacionar lo anterior para realizar esto y pues tambien si me podrian decir como realizar un circuito para el uso de estos leds no se como se llamen si ¨rainbows¨ o ¨arcoiris¨ como estos 





espero y me ayuden ya que aun no poseo tanto conocimento para realizar esto gracias ! espero sus respuestas


----------



## mcpiebot (Ago 15, 2010)

Hola, que tal?

Necesitas trabajar con PWM, hay varios circuitos para eso en el foro.

Ya cuando tengas ese concepto, podrás pasar al paso siguiente que es el uso de leds en arreglo RGB o leds
rgb como tales, que no es mas que leds de colores rojo, verde y azul que son los colores primarios
y la mescla de estos en diferentes intensidades, te da cualquier color que necesites.

Entonces, de tarea:

Buscar circuitos de PWM
buscar RGB

Saludos!


----------



## djwash (Ago 15, 2010)

Hola, creo que lo que buscas puede ser esto LED RGB Automatico, no manual...
Para manejar mas led´s habria que hacer unos cambios. Yo no lo probé aun, ando rabiando con unos proyectos... Espero te sirva, y capaz que te manden a moderacion... A usar el buscador...


----------



## ivanel93 (Ago 15, 2010)

umm por eso mismo puse el tema ya que los demas temas pues no los entendi muy bien solo biene pues el diagrama y en este caso no se si es lo que yo quiero y pues mcpiebot ya se que es cada cosa ahora cual seria el paso siguiente?
 y pues voia a checar el enlace djwash


----------



## Introtuning (Ago 15, 2010)

Buenas ivan.Mira yo no tengo la respuesta exacta que buscas.pero convinando un oscilador como vos decís y un par de rgb o leds comunes de alto brillo se puede crear algo lindo.Pasate por mi álbum y fijate como me quedo a mi algo parecido.Solo faltaría acoplarle el efecto de atenuación que vos decis.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/album.php?albumid=157


----------



## Introtuning (Ago 21, 2010)

Buenas ivan.mira navegando buscando lo mismo que vos encontre esto.
http://www.redcircuits.com/Page58.htm
Es lo que estas buscando.Un circuito que comprende dos ileras de leds de 2 a 5 cada una.lo que hace es ir encendiendo una tiara lentamente mientras apaga la otra.Esta muy interesante.calculo que convinando dos de estos circuitos podes tener un arcoiris de 4 colores desvaneciéndose con el tiempo que vos quieras.miralo que es super sencillo.Saludos espero te sirva


----------



## ivanel93 (Ago 21, 2010)

ok introtunning checare el link y vere que onda gracias !


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Ago 21, 2010)

mmmm se me ocurre algo en una ocasion me regalaron un pequeño arbol navideño el cual cambiaba de colores, para iluminarse en las ramas tenia entre ellas una tiras de "fibra optica" supongo, asi es como la luz llegaba ahi y en la base escondida habia una pequeña lampara en forma de bombillo y ahora diras como cambiaba de color? pues resulta que arriba del bombillo habia una base giratoria transparente la cual estaba seccionada en colores entonces la luz que generaba dicho bombillo pasaba a traves de esa base y luego a la fibra optica mostrando los "cambios de luz" supongo que se podria hacer algo con leds la bse igual puede ser un cd en desuso y conseguir marcador de colores y pintar el cd o conseguir papel celofan de ese que se usa para hacer piñatas y colocarlo en el cd tambien puedes conseguir el led multicolor, aca donde radico le llaman led multicolor o led camaleon y existen de 2 velocidades, rapido y lento pero te recomiendo el lento porque su efecto es mas agradable ese ya tiene en su interior "3 luces" que se encargan de hacer la combinacion de los colores suerte con tu proyecto


----------



## ivanel93 (Sep 5, 2010)

bueno ya encontre los famosos led arcoiris, rainbows , o mas conocidos en mi pasi como "led camaleon" jajaja, pero estos son  como los del video o se les puede dar un uso diferente ??

en tanto al otro proyecto de hacer una lampra de leds cambiantes con leds de varios colores las paginas que me ahn pasado , me han confundido mas  sin saver que es y como es lo que quiero


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Sep 5, 2010)

Consiguete una lampara de mano en desuso y ponele los leds multicolor tendras una luz mas fuerte y con muchos efectos de colores podes usar una barra de acrilico para "transportar" la luz hacia el objeto que quieres que se ilumine saludos y suerte


----------



## Introtuning (Sep 6, 2010)

Este esquema es de dos leds comunes,se va apagando uno mientras se enciende el otro.Es muy similar al del video.
Combinando dos o mas de estos esquemas podes tener un buen arco iris.Es mas económico que comprar leds RGB.
Tres transistores de 0.5 pesos arg y 2,00$ como mucho en resistencias y capacitores.mas los leds de0.50 osea que no te pasas de 5 pesos.
Acá un RGB tricolor esta cerca de ese valor.

Simulalo en el livewire u otro programa.variando las resistencias y capacitores cambia la velosidad de atenuacion y cambio de led.
Probalo.Saludos


----------

